# Boiled Linseed Oil, then Poly????



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

So it’s come to my attention that products like Danish Oil and Seal a Cell are just a mixture of BLO / Varnish / Solvent. The BLO is the part that “pop” the grain. 

So for the heck of it for my next project I’m going to use just BLO then go to wipe on poly. For those of you that do this how long do you let the BLO dry before starting to apply poly? I’ve heard everything from 2 days to a week. 

Thanks!


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I think Danish oil says to wait 72 hours before topcoating. I would think if you give it the same time, you would be ok


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Danish oil is an advertising name,the only actual protection comes from the small amount of varnish. If you like the look make your own,start with one third of each and tweak the percentages to suit the application.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 1, 2007)

jerry said:


> Danish oil is an advertising name,the only actual protection comes from the small amount of varnish. If you like the look make your own,start with one third of each and tweak the percentages to suit the application.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jerry


That's the point Jerry,, Instead of using Danish oil I'm going to do the 1st coat with BLO then varnish afterwards. Just wondering how long the BLO should dry before applying the varnish...


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

On curly maple, I've had better results on popping the grain with formby's tung oil.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

toddj99 said:


> On curly maple, I've had better results on popping the grain with formby's tung oil.


Formby's tung oil finish is a thin wiping varnish that is made with alkd resin and soya oil,then mixed with a large percentage of mineral spirits. It contain zero tung oil. If you want to use a wiping varnish make your own its much cheaper.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Nickbee said:


> That's the point Jerry,, Instead of using Danish oil I'm going to do the 1st coat with BLO then varnish afterwards. Just wondering how long the BLO should dry before applying the varnish...


When you can no longer smell the linseed oil you can top coat it. When people talk about popping the grain they are really referring to the amber color. One way to get this in fewer steps is to apply a phenolic resin varnish such as Waterlox Original or Behlen .

Regards

Jerry


----------

